
Show HN: Android animation library for periodically rotating text - d4rth_s1d10us
https://www.github.com/sdsmdg/RotatingText
======
neelagrawal98
An awesome library! Such great use and application!

------
anshulshah96
Amazing and simple to use!!! thanks :)

------
pkarira
Wonderful library , one of its own kind .

------
pulkonet
Awesome work!

------
csoni111
awesome work! really useful :)

------
rahuly247
Nice Work!

